# Black Hooded Oriole - Male



## apacheebest (May 22, 2014)

Hi ,
Shot some pics of this Lovely Bird in my neighbourhood , Sharing them for you 

01)






02)





03)





04)





05)





Thanks for Viewing, Have a Wonderful Day !

Anil George


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## apacheebest (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Beautiful captures; excellent series!!



Thanks a ton


----------

